# Q about creatine & Glutamine Drinks



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

I take a creatine drink before workout and then take glutamine with BCAA drink after. My question is should I still take these on day that I don't train?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd take it, perhaps at a slightly reduced dose as compared to a training day. Goal of creating is to max your body's creatine phosphate stores for later conversion into ATP (which your body has a very limited storage of). Low dose on off days should enable better energy / longevity when you're back in the gym the following day. 

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

ohhhh OK then....thanks,


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 24, 2013)

Everyone messes creatine up. It needs to b taken at 5g per 50 lbs everyday. No loading and maintaing crap. And it also needs to b taken with carbs. I take it with 4 meals. Glut as well. Take it at bfast before and after gym and with dinner. 
This is why creatine has lost some of its luster in the past few years nobody takes it correctly.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 24, 2013)

The 5g of creatine is TOTAL not per body weight. All it takes is 3-5g of creatine daily to saturate skeletal muscle. There is also no need to take it with carbs as once your muscle are saturated the rate of absorption is meaningless...you're always in a saturation state.

Edit* Yes, continue to take them both on off days.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2013)

After 30 days of daily creatine intake your body is fully saturated.


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

OMG I LOVE you boyz.....thank you so much.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 24, 2013)

I really dig the kre-alkine creatine. Fairly cheap and really does give me less bloat then the mono kinds


----------

